# R22's and MRV?



## PSMizzou (Jun 13, 2010)

I currently have two R22 receivers. I participated in the Beta test of MRV and it worked great, but of course, I lost it when the Beta ended. I've been thinking of upgrading to HD for a while, and now with the "free for 24 months" offer, I thought I would call and see if I could get that offer and also get MRV back with the DECA installation. 

I was planning on keeping the R22s and adding a third HD DVR receiver. However, the CSR I spoke to said that in order for MRV to work, I would have to replace one of the R22s with an HD receiver. I really didn't want to do that as it will be another $99. Also, she couldn't tell me for sure that my current R22 would work with the two new receivers as part of the MRV. If it won't, then I really will need to upgrade to two new HD DVRs instead of one DVR and one receiver. So, two questions:

1. Will MRV really not work with the R22s and only one HD DVR?

2. If I do upgrade to an HD DVR and HD receiver, will I be able to view programs from the HD receivers on the R22 and vice versa? I would only want to view SD programs on the R22, but I might record them on the HD receiver due to conflicts/storage reasons.

Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## my1423 (May 16, 2009)

I have 3 r22 with one hr23. 
Mrv works great.
It will even work great with just r22, but they wont turn on hd without at least 1 hd receiver of any type. 
I originally had an old hughes hd that at the time only got a couple mpeg2 hd and they turned hd on for me. If you want to add 1 hdvr it will work just fine. 
The issue is the csr does not realize the r22 is a hd unit for the system shows it as a sd unit. 
Make sure to request an internet connection kit, and a deca for each and every receiver. I was short one on my order and it took time for them to authorize the extra unit. They are keeping tabs on them do to low supply and cost. Only allowed what the paperwork says.

Just request the the whole home dvr and if your csr says no, try for another that knows that it will work. 

Maybe they recently added that you need 2 hd unit to the script, maybe someone else can comfirm that.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

You need at least one HD receiver on your account in order for the R22s to work in HD mode. The upgrade to DECA/MRV should work just fine between R22s and whatever HD receiver you get. 

You may need to try several CSRs since not all of them are created equal.


----------



## PSMizzou (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you so much for the help! Glad I asked here before spending $99 I didn't need to. The CSR seemed pretty clueless, and took forever looking it up in the computer so I thought there was a good chance she was wrong. I did call back and after waiting a while got disconnected. Called again and after being on hold 20 min or so gave up and decided to come here and ask.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

You cant get MRV with only an R22. HD receiver with it or not (i.e., unlocked), you have to have an HD DVR on the account.

You would need an H2x and an HR2x along with the R22s to do what you are wanting to do.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Don't you need two HD receivers as defined by DirecTV? The R22 is SD to them. The big issue is that if it dies, depending on the market, you could end up with an SD receiver that can't do HD, and can't to MRV at all.


----------



## PSMizzou (Jun 13, 2010)

So you are saying that I will need to replace one of the R22s with an HD receiver as well as add the third HD DVR that I was already planning on? So, in essence even though Directv let me participate in the Beta with no HD and only R22s, and MRV worked fine, now they are going to make me do an unnecessary replacement of an R22 just because they show it as 'SD' in their system? Don't see the logic in that at all, and doesn't make me too happy to have to spend an extra $100 unnecessarily. I do need the R22 to get my locals so I'm not worried about anything happening to them and getting an SD receiver as a replacement.


----------



## my1423 (May 16, 2009)

You need 1 hd receiver stand alone or dvr to activate hd. 
Mrv will work just as it did under beta with what you have. Its all about getting a csr to activate it. I have read that the computer does not allow mrv to be activated without hd, but you maybe able to get it turned on without hd in unsupported mode via the email method listed in the sticky thread. 

I would take the deca upgrade. You get a new dish, switch, deca units, and professional install. If you want to add a hd dvr go ahead. 

As far as needing 2 hd units, no you dont, just have to find a csr that will do it. Keep trying. Tell them you were in beta testing! They will give you a break. 

Once you get hd activated your r22 will be full hd dvrs once you turn on show hd channels in the menu.


----------



## my1423 (May 16, 2009)

Are they giving you a price break on the hddvr? Is it 200$
If not buy a hr24 from one of the stores and call dtv and tell them hd is not working. You will probably get a free hd dish install and have them tack on the mrv. 

Have read a few getting this done this way, saving you 150$.
Others just costing 49$ for the hd dish upgrade.


----------



## my1423 (May 16, 2009)

If you dont need another receiver but want hd and mrv,
There was a thread elsewhere where a guy with 3 r22 got his activated by a csr who changed the r22 to read hr22 and turned it all on then turned the hr22 back to r22. 

Its all about csr roulette.


----------



## PSMizzou (Jun 13, 2010)

my1423 said:


> Are they giving you a price break on the hddvr? Is it 200$
> If not buy a hr24 from one of the stores and call dtv and tell them hd is not working. You will probably get a free hd dish install and have them tack on the mrv.
> 
> Have read a few getting this done this way, saving you 150$.
> Others just costing 49$ for the hd dish upgrade.


Yes, she said I could get the HD-DVR for $99, although I thought I would ask if I could get a price break on the DECA instead so that I could order an HR24 online. I don't think I need a new dish since they just replaced it a couple years ago when I got the R22s. I guess I'll just keep trying CSR roulette and see if I can get someone sympathetic and competent.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Just remember that they do note your account when you call, so CSR roulette is not as much roulette now as it used to be.

In order to have HD service activated, you need an HD receiver or an HD-DVR. If you want MRV turned on, be it supported or unsupported, you need to have at least one HD-DVR and an HD receiver or 2 HD-DVR's. Unfortunately, your two R22's do not count as HD-DVR's.

Even though your dish was replaced a few years ago, unless you are in an MPEG-4 local market, you will need to have your dish upgraded for receive HD service. If you order the new receiver through DirecTV, they might do the upgrade for free. If you order the receiver on-line from a third party, DirecTV will most likely charge you for the dish upgrade which can range from $50-$100, usually. If you opt to upgrade to HD and do the MRV upgrade, you will most likely just be charged the standard MRV upgrade fee of $150 ($99 for the upgrade, $50 for the tech visit).

BTW, :welcome_s to DBSTalk!

- Merg


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry but that is one of the pitfalls of the R22


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

matt1124 said:


> Sorry but that is one of the pitfalls of the R22


But on the other hand the upside of having the R22s is if you do upgrade to HD and purchase two HD-DVRs or one HD-DVR and an HD receiver, the R22s will be enabled for HD functionally and become just like HR21s as well as activate for MRV.

So you would actually end up with a system of four HD-DVRs (or three HD-DVRs and a HD receiver) all connected by DECA for MRV throughout your house


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

HoTat2 said:


> But on the other hand the upside of having the R22s is if you do upgrade to HD and purchase two HD-DVRs or one HD-DVR and an HD receiver, the R22s will be enabled for HD functionally and become just like HR21s as well as activate for MRV.
> 
> So you would actually end up with a system of four HD-DVRs (or three HD-DVRs and a HD receiver) all connected by DECA for MRV throughout your house


Until one dies and you get an R15 or R16 as replacement for that *SD* DVR


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

matt1124 said:


> Until one dies and you get an R15 or R16 as replacement for that *SD* DVR


Well ... thats true for me and others. But the OP did say his locals were Ka-band MPEG-4 only, so they would have to replace either of his R22s with an HD-DVR if either should go bad I would think.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

HoTat2 said:


> Well ... thats true for me and others. But the OP did say his locals were Ka-band MPEG-4 only, so they would have to replace either of his R22s with an HD-DVR if either should go bad I would think.


True, but in the general case...

Someday it won't matter, and you won't even be able to give away an MPEG2 receiver (which is almost the case now :lol


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> But on the other hand the upside of having the R22s is if you do upgrade to HD and purchase two HD-DVRs or one HD-DVR and an HD receiver, the R22s will be enabled for HD functionally and become just like HR21s as well as activate for MRV.
> 
> So you would actually end up with a system of four HD-DVRs (or three HD-DVRs and a HD receiver) all connected by DECA for MRV throughout your house


But if the OP only has 2 or 3 TV's, having 4 receivers is somewhat a waste of money.



matt1124 said:


> Until one dies and you get an R15 or R16 as replacement for that *SD* DVR


Actually, DirecTV has the policy now that it will replace R22's with R22's.

- Merg


----------



## rynorama (Feb 12, 2010)

The Merg said:


> Actually, DirecTV has the policy now that it will replace R22's with R22's.
> 
> - Merg


 For me for MRV they even replaced my kids R15 and Phillips708 with R22's.


----------



## Lanthom (Aug 6, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Just remember that they do note your account when you call, so CSR roulette is not as much roulette now as it used to be.
> 
> In order to have HD service activated, you need an HD receiver or an HD-DVR. If you want MRV turned on, be it supported or unsupported, you need to have at least one HD-DVR and an HD receiver or 2 HD-DVR's. Unfortunately, your two R22's do not count as HD-DVR's.
> 
> ...


Merg is correct. I had an HR21 and R22 and they refused to activate MRV even on my own network because I didn't have 2 HD boxes in my house. MRV requires that you have at least 2 HD boxes at least 1 of which has to be an HD DVR. I had to upgrade my R22 to an HR2x in order for them to activate MRV on my own network so in this case if you ordered a new HD box then you would also still have to replace at least 1 R22.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

How do they select R22 when they order it? I thought they couldn't specify models?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

rynorama said:


> For me for MRV they even replaced my kids R15 and Phillips708 with R22's.


Sounds like you got lucky. The standard replacement of the R15 or legacy receivers to make it compatible for SWiM is to use the R16 or D12.



matt1124 said:


> How do they select R22 when they order it? I thought they couldn't specify models?


Not sure. Maybe there's a flag for SD-DVR with/without VOD. As the R22 is the only SD-DVR that can use DoD, that flag would signify if an R22 should be sent out or not. Maybe kinda similar to the OTA flag they use for replacing HR20's.

- Merg


----------



## rynorama (Feb 12, 2010)

matt1124 said:


> How do they select R22 when they order it? I thought they couldn't specify models?





The Merg said:


> Sounds like you got lucky. The standard replacement of the R15 or legacy receivers to make it compatible for SWiM is to use the R16 or D12.
> 
> Not sure. Maybe there's a flag for SD-DVR with/without VOD. As the R22 is the only SD-DVR that can use DoD, that flag would signify if an R22 should be sent out or not. Maybe kinda similar to the OTA flag they use for replacing HR20's.
> 
> - Merg


I requested them even though people say you can not.

The DirecTV customer service person said they would put it in the call notes for the installer. When I called back to confirm I asked if there were any notes. They said there were directions to my house (must be old directions because I gave none this time) and notes for receiver models. I asked which ones and was told R22's.

Also, when the installer called, I asked which receivers he was bringing, he told me the notes he got told him to bring R22's.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

rynorama said:


> I requested them even though people say you can not.
> 
> The DirecTV customer service person said they would put it in the call notes for the installer. When I called back to confirm I asked if there were any notes. They said there were directions to my house (must be old directions because I gave none this time) and notes for receiver models. I asked which ones and was told R22's.
> 
> Also, when the installer called, I asked which receivers he was bringing, he told me the notes he got told him to bring R22's.


In a sense, you still got lucky. The installer does not have to follow the notes in regards to a request for a receiver. They go truely by what is on the work order itself, which most likely stated SD-DVR. It looks like everything turned out for the best for you.

Enjoy your R22. I think mine is a world above my R15.

Congrats!

- Merg


----------



## rynorama (Feb 12, 2010)

The Merg said:


> Enjoy your R22. I think mine is a world above my R15.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> - Merg


Yeh. I love them. I now have 3 R22's and an HR22. Tons of storage for the MRV. 
Took about 6 hours for it to recognize and upgrade itself to HD on the one TV though.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

The Merg said:


> Maybe there's a flag for SD-DVR with/without VOD. As the R22 is the only SD-DVR that can use DoD, that flag would signify if an R22 should be sent out or not. Maybe kinda similar to the OTA flag they use for replacing HR20's.


The RF output of my R15 is giving out, when the whole thing finally gives out and I claim PP on it, I am going to ask "Hey, I used to have a standard definition DVR that could do DoD, is that still possible?"


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

rynorama said:


> Yeh. I love them. I now have 3 R22's and an HR22. Tons of storage for the MRV.
> Took about 6 hours for it to recognize and upgrade itself to HD on the one TV though.


So they let you upgrade to MRV with one HD-DVR and a bunch of R22's? Do you have any other HD receivers/DVRs?

- Merg


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

The Merg said:


> So they let you upgrade to MRV with one HD-DVR and a bunch of R22's? Do you have any other HD receivers/DVRs?
> 
> - Merg


Some people have apparently been able to slip through the cracks, for 24hrs anyway.  I saw a post where they CSR changed the R22 to HR22, activated MRV, then changed it back to R22 :grin:


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

The Merg said:


> But if the OP only has 2 or 3 TV's, having 4 receivers is somewhat a waste of money. ... - Merg


What I meant to imply was is that with MRV and HD access the R22s are upgraded to HR21s in functionality, so even if you have only one HDTV you have effectively increased your recording HDD space by 720 GB in lieu of the OP's two R22s


----------



## PSMizzou (Jun 13, 2010)

HoTat2 said:


> What I meant to imply was is that with MRV and HD access the R22s are upgraded to HR21s in functionality, so even if you have only one HDTV you have effectively increased your recording HDD space by 720 GB in lieu of the OP's two R22s


So how big is the R22 HDD? When I originally got them, I was told by the CSR that they would hold 100 hours of SD, but it doesn't seem like I get anywhere close to that.

Thanks again for everyone's help. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do. I hate to give up the functionality of the 3rd DVR for just a receiver, but shelling out $450 for two new DVRs (one at 99) and the MVR charges is a bit much to swallow right now. I'm not even sure if they'll give me the "free HD for 24 months" offer since I never got that far with the first CSR. If I have to pay increased HD fees in addition to the equipment charges and MRV/extra receiver charges, then I'll live with SD for a while longer.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The R22 hard drive is 320GB.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

And it does hold 100 hrs of SD. When upgraded to HD, the R22 will hold approximately 50 hrs of HD.

- Merg


----------



## rynorama (Feb 12, 2010)

The Merg said:


> So they let you upgrade to MRV with one HD-DVR and a bunch of R22's? Do you have any other HD receivers/DVRs?
> 
> - Merg





matt1124 said:


> Some people have apparently been able to slip through the cracks, for 24hrs anyway.  I saw a post where they CSR changed the R22 to HR22, activated MRV, then changed it back to R22 :grin:


They also upgraded a D10 to a H24. Kind of a silly waste, it's in the basement and used very infrequently. the H24 is really nice though. It seems very very fast. Hmm Maybe I should simply move that to my bedroom.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The R22 hard drive is 320GB.


Oh ...

Thanks Stewart, thought the R22 had a 360 GB HDD for some reason. Make that then a combined 640 GB HDD space for two R22s :blush:


----------



## PSMizzou (Jun 13, 2010)

So, I finally decided to bite the bullet and give up one of my R22s for an HD receiver. Since then, it's been a very frustrating experience with D*, but I won't bore you with all the details. To make a very long story short, tonight I talked to the CSR and explained in great deal what I needed, including the appropriate DECA and internet connection equipment for my whole home DVR setup. I thought we were on the same page and everything was fine. Just now, I went to check my order on the website, and it only shows the new HD receiver and installation (I already received an HR24 that I ordered online). There is nothing listed for DECA or whole home DVR install. Should there be? 

I dread the thought of calling them back again, but I'm worried now that my order isn't correct and I don't want to wait until it's too late (my appointment is this Saturday). If I do have to call back, they better not try to charge me for it, after I've already made two agreements on price (part of the long story) or I may seriously blow a gasket. This is the most frustrated I've been with D* since I first signed up in 1996.


----------



## 99coop (Nov 7, 2007)

PSMizzou said:


> There is nothing listed for DECA or whole home DVR install. Should there be?


I didn't see any specifics on the order online when I signed up for MRV a few days ago, so I was a bit concerned when the installer showed up today. Sure enough, no HR24. But when I asked if he could replace the HR22 with an HR24, he said he'd make some calls to see if any other installers in the area had one on their truck. He took off to get one, but ended up having to go quite far. Long story short, even it it's not on the order, don't fret about it too much, and see if your installer will be able to provide what you need. May be good to ask when they call to confirm the appointment, so it won't take them hours to go chase down the right equipment. Most likely they'll have all the other smaller components like DECA's and switches readily available in case they need them.


----------



## my1423 (May 16, 2009)

If its not on the work order alot of installers wont do it! Unless you pay cash. 

Call back and verify the order. My order showed the internet kit, deca upgrade, and receiver swap, but no swim. If its not on the order, make sure they add notes for all needed items! I had to do this for my swim16. I am still short 1 deca for it was not on the order and they are keeping major track of them in my area. I had 1 installer who refused to do the job for swim was not on the work order. 

If its not there or at least in the notes the installer does not get payed. Make the csr put everything you need in the notes!

My order had discounts to make it 49$. If they cancel the order the discounts WILL go away and not come back. This is why i had an issue and found that notes do the job after loads of calls and 5 installers all showing up with no swim. 

If you dont mind forking out more money dont call.


----------



## PSMizzou (Jun 13, 2010)

my1423 said:


> If its not on the work order alot of installers wont do it! Unless you pay cash.
> 
> Call back and verify the order. My order showed the internet kit, deca upgrade, and receiver swap, but no swim. If its not on the order, make sure they add notes for all needed items! I had to do this for my swim16. I am still short 1 deca for it was not on the order and they are keeping major track of them in my area. I had 1 installer who refused to do the job for swim was not on the work order.
> 
> ...


Ok, that's what I was afraid of. And I definitely do mind paying more money and taking the risk they won't even have the right equipment, so I guess I will call back once again.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

PSMizzou said:


> Ok, that's what I was afraid of. And I definitely do mind paying more money and taking the risk they won't even have the right equipment, so I guess I will call back once again.


Call back and make sure that the order is there. It should show up on your account on the website, along with everything you requested. As for cost, there should be notes on your account as to what the CSR and you discussed the last time you called.

- Merg


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Welcome to my hellish seriano. I too have 2 R22s and 1 HR21. I too used MRV in Beta WAY before I even got the HR21 required for HD access. Once the beta ended. I twittered and D* added MRV to my account. Well some account issues caused MRV to be removed. Long story short. Even going though a VERY high level manager in rentention they could not add MRV without 2 MINIMUM HD receivers on the account. So the manager offered me a free HD receiver (H24). Now I have MRV no questions asked. Even the high level manager didn't understand why the system would not allow the feature to be added as long as 1 HD receiver was on the account. The manager tried as did MANY other reps as my account looks like Swiss cheese. From the times it was added and then automatically removed. It's a system thing. Even higher ups can't bypass it. Best bet IF you already have an HRxx TRY to get an Hxx or vica versa. That is the only way. In my case to prevent added cost beyond the $3 for MRV I swapped my R22 for my (got last year for HD) HR21. Then replaced the HR21 with the H24.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

matt1124 said:


> Some people have apparently been able to slip through the cracks, for 24hrs anyway.  I saw a post where they CSR changed the R22 to HR22, activated MRV, then changed it back to R22 :grin:


This is EXACTLY how MRV was added for me via Twitter (without my knowledge). Even the higher up manager was able to "trick" the system. But she warned me. "If you change ANYTHING" on your account, MRV will be removed". In fact it was gone within 5 minutes of the back door trick.


----------



## PSMizzou (Jun 13, 2010)

xmguy said:


> Welcome to my hellish seriano. I too have 2 R22s and 1 HR21. I too used MRV in Beta WAY before I even got the HR21 required for HD access. Once the beta ended. I twittered and D* added MRV to my account. Well some account issues caused MRV to be removed. Long story short. Even going though a VERY high level manager in rentention they could not add MRV without 2 MINIMUM HD receivers on the account. So the manager offered me a free HD receiver (H24). Now I have MRV no questions asked. Even the high level manager didn't understand why the system would not allow the feature to be added as long as 1 HD receiver was on the account. The manager tried as did MANY other reps as my account looks like Swiss cheese. From the times it was added and then automatically removed. It's a system thing. Even higher ups can't bypass it. Best bet IF you already have an HRxx TRY to get an Hxx or vica versa. That is the only way. In my case to prevent added cost beyond the $3 for MRV I swapped my R22 for my (got last year for HD) HR21. Then replaced the HR21 with the H24.


Sounds like you've had as much fun on the phone with D*as I have! So far, I haven't had to go to retention, but we'll see how this next call goes. I did call back yesterday and sure enough, there was no SWM/Deca install scheduled for my appointment today - only the install of the HD receivers. I got a very nice CSR who tried hard to get the system to allow him to add the MRV install to the work order, but because it was within 24 hours, it would not let him. So, what we ended up doing is keeping the appointment today for the HD install. After it's activated, I have to schedule an appointment for the MRV install. It's supposed to be free of charge and the CSR made detailed comments on my account and read them back to to me, so I'm hoping when I call back it will go smoothly.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

PSMizzou said:


> Sounds like you've had as much fun on the phone with D*as I have! So far, I haven't had to go to retention, but we'll see how this next call goes. I did call back yesterday and sure enough, there was no SWM/Deca install scheduled for my appointment today - only the install of the HD receivers. I got a very nice CSR who tried hard to get the system to allow him to add the MRV install to the work order, but because it was within 24 hours, it would not let him. So, what we ended up doing is keeping the appointment today for the HD install. After it's activated, I have to schedule an appointment for the MRV install. It's supposed to be free of charge and the CSR made detailed comments on my account and read them back to to me, so I'm hoping when I call back it will go smoothly.


As long as you have 2 HD receivers you CAN add MRV. Just do what I ended (or would have done). Get a HD receiver. Dont say what for. Then you can add MRV NO questions asked. You DO have to have the 2 HD receivers minimum. DONT say you want MRV. If you do they may say your ONLY way is DECA. When you get the second HD unit just call have them mark the account for MRV as un supported then they can add MRV.


----------

